# Trp processing time



## bholaliki (Apr 14, 2014)

I applied for my spousal permit on the 6th of Feb still nothing. Anyone with any info with regards to processing times.....stressed


----------



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi there

From what i heard (unconfirmed ), Home Affairs was focusing on elections and directed most of their resources to citizens for voting, therefore they had a backlog. But however, they are now clearing the backlog since the election process has been completed. But have you got a reference number? you can check your application status on the DHA website or call them. 
Good Luck


----------



## bholaliki (Apr 14, 2014)

tapsmatenga said:


> Hi there
> 
> From what i heard (unconfirmed ), Home Affairs was focusing on elections and directed most of their resources to citizens for voting, therefore they had a backlog. But however, they are now clearing the backlog since the election process has been completed. But have you got a reference number? you can check your application status on the DHA website or call them.
> Good Luck


Thank you. i do have one and keep calling getting the same answer. On the website it just say Code 101 processing at Headoffice what ever that means


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

bholaliki said:


> Thank you. i do have one and keep calling getting the same answer. On the website it just say *Code 101 processing at Headoffice* what ever that means


That status means the last time your application was processed was when it got dispatched from the office of application. At 102 it means that the Head office has acknowledged that they receive your applications..

Beware these status are unreliable sometimes meaning what it says here it might already on another status but forgotten to update it.


----------



## ALL101 (Mar 7, 2014)

I applied for my trp in December 2013 and I've still not heard anything. My application is pending. There is a backlog at the moment.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

We applied for TRP for my wife and received it within 2 weeks in the UK(2/6/2014). All required documentation was included as per the DHA website and it even turned out that a spousal visa is free.


----------



## bholaliki (Apr 14, 2014)

*Thank you*

I really appreciate all your responses. Its just that there is no favourable response that one gets from DHA. I have tried emailing Jack Monedi with no sucess. I got a call from DHA last week after i made a complaint to the Presidential Hot Line and they promised to start working on my permit.

I will give them another week and follow up with The Hot Line if i dont get a response.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Dear Legal man

I currently hold a workpermit issued under the Special Dispensation for Zimbabweans project which is expiring in June 2015.Early February this year(17/02/2015,l applied for a Temporary residence permit thus changing of conditions on the existing permit under Section 27g (as l got married to a South African citizen)with a work endorsement at the Johannesburg Regional Office.The reference number for the application was/is 1001034791.I made the application before the commencement of the new immigration act.Each time l enquire the status of my application on the trace and trace function on the DHA Website-it gives me a 102 code.Does anyone know if there is a backlog on the applications or what is the story?.Another question is,l need to book an appoinment with the Visa Facilitation centre to apply for a Permanent Residence permit under section 27(g) as a parent of a South African citizen-will you know what my chances will be or l have to put the application once the Temporary Residence Permit has been issued,but l have heard unconfirmed rumours that you can file both Permanent Residence and Temporary Residence Permit at the same time,which is what l intend to do,that is if the rumour is correct.

Will appreciate your expertise advice

Thank you in anticipation


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you can file both at the same time.

Good luck!


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Legal

Thanks for your prompt response-much appreciated.What about the fact that l currently hold a special dispensation Zimbabwean permit?.My TRP is still in process at the HeadOffice.Are they not going to request me to first recieve it before putting the PR application

Thanks

K


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, if you receive the PR first, then the other application becomes null and void.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

I understand,but my question here is,though l am still waiting for the outcome of my TRP,will they allow me to apply for a PR since at present l am holding the special Zimbabwe dispensation permit which expires in June 2014?.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

If you are eligible for PR, you may apply for PR.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Dear Legal man.

Thanks for your prompt responses which are encouraging-much appreciated.I was able to put my PR application with Global Visa Facilitation Centre in Johannesburg this afternoon under section 27(g) as a parent of the South African child citizen,but l just realized that l didn't put work references on the application-do you think the Director General of the Department of Home Affairs will question my capability of supporting my child as l didn't put the references to indicate where l work? or they will give me opportunity to resubmitb the references e.g my letter of appointment at work.Second thing,is wasn't interviewed when making this application-is this normal or the department is still going to invite me for the interview.

Thanks again for your intelligent response

Regards

K


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

All is good. You are the parent, so even if you earn R1 a month, you are still the parent and the case would not be a visa one but a social one.


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

Good day, regarding the similar issue I don't know if I am writing at the right place. To day my sister received her rejection letter for PR which was applied under 27 (g) the reason is that: reads 
An application for permanent resident in terms of section 27 (g) of the immigration act 13 of 2011, as amended, read together with regulation 23 (7), requires the citizen or permanent residence holder to satisfy the Director - General that he or she is able and willing to support and maintain the applicant. Your dependent is not in a position to assume financial, emotional, medical and physical responsibility for you due to the fact that he or she is a minor. You are unable to fulfill the abovementioned requirement and satisfy the Director - General accordingly. You therefore do not qualify for permanent residence in terms of section 27 (g) of the immigration act. What can she do write an appeal ? Is the application misunderstood or really you can not upply under your child who is a citizen? Thanks


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Miriam Zola said:


> Good day, regarding the similar issue I don't know if I am writing at the right place. To day my sister received her rejection letter for PR which was applied under 27 (g) the reason is that: reads
> An application for permanent resident in terms of section 27 (g) of the immigration act 13 of 2011, as amended, read together with regulation 23 (7), requires the citizen or permanent residence holder to satisfy the Director - General that he or she is able and willing to support and maintain the applicant. Your dependent is not in a position to assume financial, emotional, medical and physical responsibility for you due to the fact that he or she is a minor. You are unable to fulfill the abovementioned requirement and satisfy the Director - General accordingly. You therefore do not qualify for permanent residence in terms of section 27 (g) of the immigration act. What can she do write an appeal ? Is the application misunderstood or really you can not upply under your child who is a citizen? Thanks


Hmm interesting,let's here legal opinion from the Legal man.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Miriam Zola said:


> Good day, regarding the similar issue I don't know if I am writing at the right place. To day my sister received her rejection letter for PR which was applied under 27 (g) the reason is that: reads
> An application for permanent resident in terms of section 27 (g) of the immigration act 13 of 2011, as amended, read together with regulation 23 (7), requires the citizen or permanent residence holder to satisfy the Director - General that he or she is able and willing to support and maintain the applicant. Your dependent is not in a position to assume financial, emotional, medical and physical responsibility for you due to the fact that he or she is a minor. You are unable to fulfill the abovementioned requirement and satisfy the Director - General accordingly. You therefore do not qualify for permanent residence in terms of section 27 (g) of the immigration act. What can she do write an appeal ? Is the application misunderstood or really you can not upply under your child who is a citizen? Thanks


Good day.

I am also confused with the contents of this rejection letter. The act which l quote

Section 27(g) of the Act
•	Proof of kinship or relationship
•	Undertaking by citizen or permanent resident regarding financial, medical, physical and emotional responsibility for applicant (not applicable where the relative is the parent of a minor child of a citizen or permanent resident).

It doesn't make sense why the application was rejected,the act further states that-financial responsibilities are "not applicable where you as the relative you are the parent of a minor child of a citizen or permanent resident".I am really lost for words,l also applied under the same section as you are.I think the authorities are misinterpreting this clause

As a matter of interest,please advise when did you put the application?,where(office)?,how long did it take?.Did they state what are your grounds of appealing?


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

Nomqhele said:


> Good day Nomqhele,
> 
> The application was submitted this year January at Harrison home affairs Johannesburg.
> In the rejection letter after stating the reason of rejection ,the following paragraph was like, after 10 working days you can appeal.
> ...


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Yah it's ackward, let's here from the Legal man.Is your sister working?,did she furnish proof that she will be supporting the depandent who will has to be her child or that didn't matter


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

She submitted her husband's bank statement and support letter because she is not working. But the problem here is not that she must be able to support the child but the child under whom you apply for according to them must support you now because his a minor he can not support an adult .


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Miriam Zola said:


> She submitted her husband's bank statement and support letter because she is not working. But the problem here is not that she must be able to support the child but the child under whom you apply for according to them must support you now because his a minor he can not support an adult .


They must have made a mistake here. The child is not supposed to support the adult. I was granted PR on the basis of my child. In the application a letter had to be signed by my husband on behalf of my child (as she is a minor) which stated that my child supported my application for PR. That was the only 'support' required.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Saartjie said:


> They must have made a mistake here. The child is not supposed to support the adult. I was granted PR on the basis of my child. In the application a letter had to be signed by my husband on behalf of my child (as she is a minor) which stated that my child supported my application for PR. That was the only 'support' required.


Hi Saartjie

You are right,l think the authorities are hiding behind regulation 23(7) which requires the citizen or permanent residence holder to satisfy the Director - General that he or she is able and willing to support and maintain the applicantto disadvantage people that are applying via 27(g).At the time you put the application where you and your husband married?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Nomqhele said:


> Hi Saartjie
> 
> You are right,l think the authorities are hiding behind regulation 23(7) which requires the citizen or permanent residence holder to satisfy the Director - General that he or she is able and willing to support and maintain the applicantto disadvantage people that are applying via 27(g).At the time you put the application where you and your husband married?


Yes we were married then. 27g should stand in its own right and not fall because of another provision. It makes the law contradictive and does not make sense. I know of several other people that have got PR through section 27g because of their children. Never have I heard that the child is expected to financially support the parent. It's just ludicrous.


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

She submitted her appeal via an attorney even though the cost was high but let just hope that they will change they decision.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm confused here by the comments above.

The truth is that no-one has to support anyone else according to the Act. The direct relationship alone is enough.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> I'm confused here by the comments above.
> 
> The truth is that no-one has to support anyone else according to the Act. The direct relationship alone is enough.


I agree that the Act does not require support. However, my attorney has always included a letter of support (affidavit) as part of my applications. It has basically said 'I, support my wife/mother's application for PR' and not much else. Whether it has helped or not I have no idea but at least none of my applications have been rejected.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Saartjie said:


> I agree that the Act does not require support. However, my attorney has always included a letter of support (affidavit) as part of my applications. It has basically said 'I, support my wife/mother's application for PR' and not much else. Whether it has helped or not I have no idea but at least none of my applications have been rejected.


That sounds perfectly fine, I agree.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> I'm confused here by the comments above.
> 
> The truth is that no-one has to support anyone else according to the Act. The direct relationship alone is enough.


Hi Legal man

It's patently clear that the Department of Home Affairs pass laws that they don't understand.To me l think it's useless to have section 26c,26d and 27g if there are regulations that are going to contradict with those sections especially with the case of 27g-my child can not support me financially.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nomqhele said:


> Hi Legal man
> 
> It's patently clear that the Department of Home Affairs pass laws that they don't understand.To me l think it's useless to have section 26c,26d and 27g if there are regulations that are going to contradict with those sections especially with the case of 27g-my child can not support me financially.


Some children are 55 and their parents are 75. It's totally possible. But not necessary according to the Act. Yes, Home Affairs just doesn't seem to get it right.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Dear Legal man.

I am trying to understand Section 27(g) of the Act which reads

•	Proof of kinship or relationship
•	Undertaking by citizen or permanent resident regarding financial, medical, physical and emotional responsibility for applicant (not applicable where the relative is the parent of a minor child of a citizen or permanent resident).

Question, does this mean the responsibilities mentioned in the Act are not applicably if the applicant is the child of a citizen or permanent resident. What l am trying to understand is, is it the child that is being referred as the relative and applicant. Should that be the case how is Section 26(c) and (d) explained.

Confused.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nomqhele said:


> Dear Legal man.
> 
> I am trying to understand Section 27(g) of the Act which reads
> 
> ...


You've confused me - what exactly is your question? If you want PR based on your child, you must prove the relationship exists.


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

My question is Are the financial, medical, physical and emotional responsibilities which are mentioned in the Act not applicably if the applicant is the child of a citizen or permanent resident? What l am trying to understand is,-will it the child that is being referred as the relative and applicant. Should that be the case how is Section 26(c) and (d) explained.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nomqhele said:


> My question is Are the financial, medical, physical and emotional responsibilities which are mentioned in the Act not applicably if the applicant is the child of a citizen or permanent resident? What l am trying to understand is,-will it the child that is being referred as the relative and applicant. Should that be the case how is Section 26(c) and (d) explained.


I'm sorry, but this makes no sense - what exactly in plain English is your single question?


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> I'm sorry, but this makes no sense - what exactly in plain English is your single question?


Hi Legal Man, I understand this thread is for TRP but may you please help me with this.

I applied for my PR in January 2014 and has been indicating code 102-Processing at Head Office since Januray. When I call the call centre on the 086... number, am told the application was referred to Law enforcement for final input before it will be sent for adjudication. It was referred to the Law endorcemnt on 2-Jul-14 and its been there since 2-Jul-14 without any progress. I have logged many complaints but nothing seems to change.
My question is what does this Law enforcement division do and what are the timelines? 
Your response is highly appreciated.


----------



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe we can attempt to judge when our visas will be ready, by seeing when people have started to receive their visa from when they initially applied... Has anyone who applied this year received their visa? I applied in February and still waiting =(


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

jamesjones said:


> Maybe we can attempt to judge when our visas will be ready, by seeing when people have started to receive their visa from when they initially applied... Has anyone who applied this year received their visa? I applied in February and still waiting =(


Applied in Durban on 7 April 2014, got sms to collect after 5 days on 29 July 2014...up to now Durban has not yet received it from Pretoria


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

jamesjones said:


> Maybe we can attempt to judge when our visas will be ready, by seeing when people have started to receive their visa from when they initially applied... Has anyone who applied this year received their visa? I applied in February and still waiting =(


I applied for my son's TRP end of Jan 2014...application sat at office of application for 4 months cos the repatriation receipt was missing and no one bothered to tell me. I only found out after numerous follow ups and visits to the office of application. Re-submitted end of May and TRP was issued beginning of August.


----------



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

How does it work that the processing time varies? I've been waiting since February (the date it was received in Pretoria) and still nothing? =(


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

I also wonder the same thing.What I do know is using some 'good' agents will get your document in record time (I know a guy who got his perm res in 2 weeks from application) and for the rest of us who did not use agents we have to stand in the queue which inevitably wont move coz of queue jumpers!

I am in the process of sending 'plea' emails to Home Affairs asking them to please assist as its been too long.


----------



## jamesjones (Oct 30, 2013)

And these good agents? Who might they be?


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

They range from ones you can find standing under a tree to ones that are trained Immigration practitioners.The common thread is these guys know people at Home Affairs who make things move quicker.How they make things move quicker is neither here nor there but in reality that how thins are operating.Its sooooo frustrating for us guys who want to d things the right way. DHA website says a TRP will be issued in 3 months but I currently sit 6 months down the line with nothing in my hands.Kinda makes one feel they would have been better off using agents.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

IamT said:


> They range from ones you can find standing under a tree to ones that are trained Immigration practitioners.The common thread is these guys know people at Home Affairs who make things move quicker.How they make things move quicker is neither here nor there but in reality that how thins are operating.Its sooooo frustrating for us guys who want to d things the right way. DHA website says a TRP will be issued in 3 months but I currently sit 6 months down the line with nothing in my hands.Kinda makes one feel they would have been better off using agents.


Note: Immigration Practitioners are no longer recognised by Home Affairs as of the new regulations.


----------



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

You can only use VFS offices to apply for any type of permit. And things have not improved since they came into play over 3months ago


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Miriam Zola said:


> She submitted her appeal via an attorney even though the cost was high but let just hope that they will change they decision.


Hi Miriam

My section 27(g) PR Application was rejected too for the same reasons 

I applied under the old regulation but they rejected it because of regulation 23(7) which is in the new regulations.

Could you please give us an update on the appeal ?

Thank you very much


----------



## Miriam Zola (Sep 14, 2014)

Good day, since the appeal was submitted no out came yet. still waiting


----------



## Chidaz (Dec 2, 2014)

jamesjones said:


> Maybe we can attempt to judge when our visas will be ready, by seeing when people have started to receive their visa from when they initially applied... Has anyone who applied this year received their visa? I applied in February and still waiting =(


I applied in March still to receive mine. It's been seating on 103 for almost 2 months.


----------



## Chidaz (Dec 2, 2014)

IamT said:


> I also wonder the same thing.What I do know is using some 'good' agents will get your document in record time (I know a guy who got his perm res in 2 weeks from application) and for the rest of us who did not use agents we have to stand in the queue which inevitably wont move coz of queue jumpers!
> 
> I am in the process of sending 'plea' emails to Home Affairs asking them to please assist as its been too long.


When did you apply? Did sending plea emails help, I am considering doing the same .


----------

